# another wee gag for ye'se



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Man and his wife go to the zoo, as they walk past the gorilla they notice that the big fella is staring intently at the wife and is becoming sexually aroused.

The man says "lift yer skirt a bit, show him yer knickers and tease him".
The wife does as she 's told and the gorilla goes tonto.

The man says "get yer boobs out, see what happens"
The wife does as she's told.

The gorilla goes berserk, chuckin somersaults and beatin his chest.

The husband opens the cage and pushes the wife in says.
"Now try tellin that mad (bleep bleep) ye've got a headache.

seamus.
thats me maxed out on jokes, I'm away to my static for the weekend.
but you all batter on in yer white slugs on wheels :lol:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Ye'se I believe is an irish colloquialism. You're Scottish and a subject of the Queen.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Andysam said:


> Ye'se I believe is an irish colloquialism. You're Scottish and a subject of the Queen.


Beg to differ depends on where in Scotland you come from now I would find it difficult to spell our colloquialism for 'yous', possible yis but perhaps not depends too on pronunciation of Ye'se is it yeez or yez or something entirely different.

Help, have joined the pedants, should never have gone on the AI holiday :lol:

Sue, going for a lie down in the hope it is a passing phase


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Ah, got you, og is embracing his British nationality and it is spoken in a Scottish accent.

Rule Lizzie eh og.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
A Celtic tribe from Ireland came over to Scotland,"Once upon a time",very early on, and settled,they were called Scots/Scotts.
Does this help? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ted.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Just checking my memory was right about the "Scoti" tribe,and it would appear the name Scotland,comes from the Latin "Scotus" which means "Irishman"
Now then Seamus,mines a small pint. With tongue firmly in cheek!!!,i write this.It was handed down to me that the Bagpipes and Kilt also came from Ireland,i AM :wink: trying to be even handed.
Patrick.
PS.And not take sides. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

This is fantastic news. Not only is og of irish descent but also of irish ancestry and still he is the Queens subject and paying his dues to the British government.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Andysam,accountant?...
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Andysam said:


> Ye'se I believe is an irish colloquialism. You're Scottish and a subject of the Queen.


You are only a subject of the queen if you are a forelock tugger, a bender of the knee, a licker of the royle bums, you come under that category I believe, you are what the royles like to call a "groggle"
Yeh ,suck it up son, that german family of benefit scroungers take great delight in making derogatory remarks about their "subjects", they are spunking your hard earned cash all over the world .all the while laughing at silly people like you who adore the groung they walk on.
Looks like our present Scottish government have grown a pair and are now making efforts to get rid of you and your disfunctional royles.
Regarding the Scottish tag, thanks to my parents I have dual natonality, Irish and scottish passports, making me flameproof.
Just to clear up the seamus-og thing, its an Irish/Scottish thing, it simply means son of, my father being seamus, me being seamus, so seamus og, hope thats not too difficult for you.
seamus.
Ps, I 'tink I'm getting under yer skin.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Whoa, I need to change the line!

The breaking strain is approaching it's limit. 

Chin up Jock. We'll be sad to see Scotland go with it's free Unis and prescriptions. I wonder if it will self fund?

Bye og.


----------

